# ****top gear 8pm******



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

bbc 2 at 8pm guys


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

And 10pm on BBC HD


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I actually forgot to watch this on Sunday, just watched it now though and.......oh dear.

I have always been a defender of the show and told people that moaned about how set up it all was etc etc to just not watch it. I even defended the last series!!!!, I think maybe I just wouldn't accept my favourite TV show being criticised, but I think, I'm going to join the haters. That was an absolutely dire piece of television. I can see there has been almost no posts on here regarding the show and I can see why. Its almost cringeworthy nowadays, and seriously how many times did they think they could get away with showing jezza tipping the robin!?!


I just hope there is a special at the end of the series, they are always good


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

i remember when they used to review cars


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'll be honest, that aspect doesn't even bother me, I used to love the challenges and random bits and bobs, its just how scripted it is and its predictability which gets me.

It's all so fake and forced now and the jokes are just urrrrggghhhh.

But I'll probably still end up watching next week


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

don't get me wrong i liked the challenges and road trips, but i also want a review or two form a car show, and not just a tedious link now lets see how fast it will go round the track. but yes I too will be watching next week...


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

I guess I must be simple then, because I thought the piece on the Reliant was hilarious - in times I was reduced to tears on the sofa and had to pause it!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Not at all mate, different strokes for different folks :thumb:


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

The new reasonably priced car thing was alright at best - those episodes are always fairly tedious, I remember them getting the Lacetti and there were only a couple of decent bits of that clip too...


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

It was pretty shocking, and the whole Angelina jolie thing was just poor poor poor.

Oh well, things can only get better :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I must admit I quite enjoyed the show, that being said I didn't enjoy all of it. I think they should have killed the star in a car bit along with the Lacetti, and it is now a star in a car because there are far more reasonably priced cars about than the 15k (I think Jezza said it was 15k) Kia cee'd, I think this time could be allocated to some quality reviews or real car news. 

The first time he toppled that robin I nearly wet myself, but after a few times it stopped being funny and TBH he was driving it like a knobber, chucking it about and trying to get it to roll anywhere.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Mike_182 said:


> I guess I must be simple then, because I thought the piece on the Reliant was hilarious - in times I was reduced to tears on the sofa and had to pause it!


Likewise, I honestly thought this was the best one they've done for a few series now! The reliant meet had me in stitches!


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

dew1911 said:


> Likewise, I honestly thought this was the best one they've done for a few series now! The reliant meet had me in stitches!


Same here! Loved the episode and will most likely love next weeks! :thumb:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

sim L said:


> Same here! Loved the episode and will most likely love next weeks! :thumb:


I think we're all in agreement that the reliant bit was funny! :thumb:
Its alright, nothing great, but it kills an hour on a sunday night, so Im happy.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I was crying with laughter at the Robin bit, as was my girlfriend. But the reasonably priced car bit with the Angelina Jolie joke was terrible. I'm beginning to hate Hammond. His hair is stupid, his jokes aren't funny, and he's even worse on Total Wipeout. He just annoys me now. James seems to be getting funnier every episode though.


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Lloyd71 said:


> I was crying with laughter at the Robin bit, as was my girlfriend. But the reasonably priced car bit with the Angelina Jolie joke was terrible. I'm beginning to hate Hammond. His hair is stupid, his jokes aren't funny, and he's even worse on Total Wipeout. He just annoys me now. James seems to be getting funnier every episode though.


True, Hammond's hair isn't doing him any favours and makes him look a bit like an ageing rock star or something...

Still, I love TG and I tend to lap up most of their crazy stunts and challenges, can't wait for tomorrows show


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Bump for tonight :thumb:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Hope tonights show is going to be good. Hammond is becoming a bit annoying, hes not funny, and as mentioned hes worse on other shows. I think James May is a legend, hes funny, very very clever, and seems an all round top bloke. All his other shows are great also i.e. toys, machines etc. He is one of the people that I would invite to a meal if you were inviting several people.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

4 minutes till it's on guys


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

its on!!!! and a old school fast ford!!!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

anybody noticed the beading and sheeting on the bonnet of the porsche?


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

At the start of tonights program (4/7/10) when they was runnin through whats coming up in the show, they said The Stig was goin to take a Reliant Robin around the track. Did I imagine that or miss that piece ?


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Aletank said:


> At the start of tonights program (4/7/10) when they was runnin through whats coming up in the show, they said The Stig was goin to take a Reliant Robin around the track. Did I imagine that or miss that piece ?


He rolled it on the first corner. Was definitely on. In the News bit


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

Pieface876 said:


> He rolled it on the first corner. Was definitely on. In the News bit


Multi Tasking - Watchin Top Gear and surfin forums :wall:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The track car one was fantastic and Hammond saying that the weird looking tower had fallen out of May's luggage made me chuckle for a while.


----------

